# DFI 865PE Infinity, Audio Drivers problem



## Caoctane (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok so Ive got a new motherboard, an DFI 865PE Infinity to be specific, I am using a formatted drive with windows installed, so the drivers for the motherboard arent on it, but Ive got video, ethernet, USB and all other drivers fine and dandy, but the sound, well I have been looking on the DFI site and there are a few different files to download, ive downloaded all of them and tried them 1 by one ( making sure i uninstalled the previous one to stop confliction) but none of them worked, first of all i tried them one by one, then I used a soundcard which caused some sort of confilct and made the PC freeze on bootup so I decided to go back to onboard sound and now when I download the drivers and try to install, it says I dont have the C-Media audio chip. But I must have because Im using the manufacturers website and looking for drivers for MY motherboard, so I am now completely confused. :4-dontkno

edit: here is what the manufacturer (DFI) says the motherboard i am using has

Audio 
C-Media CMI9739a 6-channel codec
20-bit stereo full-duplex codec with independent variable sampling rate
High quality differential CD input
True stereo line level outputs
S/PDIF-in/out interface


Ive searched around for C-Media CMI etc etc drivers and still had no luck


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Did you install Windows after puting your rig together? Tossing in a drive with an OS on it, especially, Windows XP, isn't a good idea and leads to problems. When you are installing the drivers what is the exact error you get?

I found this driver on their site.
http://www.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Driver/CMEDIAWDM-51201042.zip

Is that what you've tried?

These drivers ceom from C-Media.
http://www.cmedia.com.tw/download/e_UDA039.htm


----------



## Caoctane (Jul 30, 2005)

it was a pre fromatted drive, it was completely blank, nothing on it at all, then we plugged it all in and installed xp by booting from cd then once we had OS running we installed the graphics card drivers and then I got the ethernet and usb etc drivers, everything on it is working fine with NO problems, if I cud get the sound to work I wud have a fully functioning computer.

the exact error is:

Our audiochip provides multi-speaker surround and realistic sound effects
due to the fact that your computer is not equipped with our audio chip,
you cannot avail yourself to these advanced features.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If you are installing a new sound card and the MOB has OB sound then you need to disable the OB sound in the bios. Or you WILL HAVE conflicts.
Have you went into device manager and disable the sound, restart windows should find new hardware. have it look on the MOB CD. This has worked for me many times.


----------



## Caoctane (Jul 30, 2005)

hmm well when i put a soundcard in it used to freeze on bootup and turning of OB sound didnt help but Ill try turning off OB sound THEN putting a soundcard in, that might help but Ill give it a try and get back to you


----------



## Caoctane (Jul 30, 2005)

ok guys i went out and bought a new sound card, it works sort of, I uninstalled all of the old drivers, shut down and put in the new sound card, i booted up and it all installed fine, now I hear sound but they are cut off e.g. when you get the windows error sound or the volume up and down sound it does not completely play it, it cuts off the end., and when i play games there is nothing but silence,I was playing far cry and when the Ubisoft logo comes up it does its music all fine no skipping or nothing, but after that its just silence, the menu is silent, when playing it is silent, so I dont know what to do, im going to test it with other games to see if its my far cry CD altho i doubt it, its a brand new cd.

edit: ok just tested BF2 and that has all sounds working fine with no problems, yet the microsoft sounds and the far cry sound still have problems.. :4-dontkno 

If i can get the windows sounds to work I will be happy i dont really play far cry that much i was just using it to test my new graphics card.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

have you went into your control panel, sounds and media,audio tab and set the prefered devices to the sound card?


----------

